# Rate the Last Episode You Watched



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2013)

Akin to Rate the Last Movie You Watched, rate the last episode of a television show that you watched, and _explain your rating_. I'm not limiting this; any sort of television show counts, including anime.


Try to include: the Show Title, Episode Name, season/episode number if possible (ie, S2E7 for Season 2 Episode 7), and, of course, the rating. Let's go with a Pitchfork scale, 1-10 with tenth decimal points, ie 8.5, 7.3, etc.


I'll start, to model the thread:



*Show:* Childrens Hospital
*Episode Title:*  	"A New Hope"
*Episode Number:* S05E01
*Rating:* 7.8

Like the last few seasons, CH's season opener is usually pretty aimless and more interested in establishing a rhythm. And to remind us that we are watching what is essentially a live-action cartoon. I wasn't really into the Blake death cycle as I wanted to be, mainly because I wanted to see more of the Japan plot.

Rob Huebel as Owen Maestro is still the best characterization in comedy. I think literally everything he says on this show is funny, no matter what it is. Looking forward to catching up with the rest of the season.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2013)

Is this going to be strictly rating or is it open for discussion?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2013)

Discussion. I don't see the point of threads where people just leave ratings or lists with no interaction whatsoever.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, let's hope this one actually lasts more than two pages.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, people might be too used to discussing it in the show's respective thread.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 1, 2013)

Breaking Bas
Confessions

8/10

Suits s3 episode 6
9/10


MTV's VMAs

8.5 out of 10... JT ans levitt ftw


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 2, 2013)

*Show:* Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged 

*Episode:* Episode 60 

*Episode Title: *How Kaiba Got His Groove Back

*Rating:* 8/10

Personal comments: 

Littlekurbioh's newest few episodes are quite entertaining. The fact that he used high quality clips of the episodes make it very enjoyable. Marik is finally back, at least in one form or another. That plus a couple of puns, jokes, and some one-liners made this episode a solid eight. Certain things I didn't like about this episode ... it was random ... more random than a usual episode. Somehow Littlekuriboh made Kaiba more of a d-bag than the show originally intended to do. Which can be good or bad depending on people's opinions.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2013)

*Show:* Doctor Who

*Episode:* S07E07

*Title:* The Rings of Akhaten

*Rating:* 6/10?

Logically unsound but so viscerally rich. Awesome art direction even if some cool designs were under utilized.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Show:* Orange Is the New Black
*Episode Title:* _"I Wasn't Ready"_
*Episode:* S01E01 
*Rating:* 6.5

There was lots of tits on display in the first episode, that's always a good thing. The episode was relatively entertaining, I find the overall concept interesting. Will watch a couple more episodes in hopes that the execution holds up.

And I do hope they maintain the breast quota in later episodes, those perky breasts were a delightful sight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 7, 2013)

I've heard a lot about OITNB. I've got to get around to it.

What I have gotten around to is Broadchurch.


*Show:* Broadchurch
*Episode Title:*  	"Episode 1.5"
*Episode Number:* S01E05
*Rating:* 9.3


I managed to avoid everything until the show started to air on BBCA, but then I didn't have time to watch it. I just got around to now, and I'm absolutely enthralled. They call it an ensemble drama, but in the end it's about two characters and performances: David Tennant's stunning turnabout that makes the show captivating and unique, and Olivia Colman's equally brilliant portrayal that holds the show together. I thought the previous episode was getting a bit too far away from Tennant, and this episode thankfully corrected that in the back half. The locations are breathtaking; the show looks unreal in HD. I'm totally mesmerized.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll just post my Season 1 of The Shield & Season 2 of Supernatural.

*Season 2 of Supernatural*: It was pretty good. Just as good as the first season imo. Finale was just a little bit better.

Overall: *7.4/10*

*The Shield Season 1*: Really enjoyed it. Love Mackey & how he developed over the course of the first season. Seeing Goggins being a dummy is a first after seeing him as Boyd. FX delivers another high quality show. I see it being better than Justifed in the future.

Overall Rating: *8.4/10*

Season 2 of The Shield is already MUCH better than Season 1. Can't wait to watch more.

*Firefly so far:*
Love it. I fucking love it. The story is awesome, the world is interesting, characters are fun. IT. IS. WHEDON! Best show I'm watching atm.

Fuck you to FOX for cancelling it :/.

Overall rating:* 9/10*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

*Show:* Beware the Batman
*Episode Title:* "Family"
*Episode Number:* S01E07
*Rating:* 8.5/10


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2013)

Pilot of The Twilight Zone(80s):

Mah bro Bruce Willis was in it! Gave up starting on the Third Season of Supernatural to watch the Twilight Zone. It was pretty damn good for a pilot episode. Then again, episodic shows are good at those.

Overall: *7.6/10*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2013)

*Show:* The Twilight Zone (1985 series)
*Episode Title:* "The Cold Equations"
*Episode Number:* S03E16
*Rating:* 8/10


----------



## Butcher (Sep 15, 2013)

Firefly Episode 13, one of the unaired episodes:

Mal & them had to protect whores this time around. First half was meh, but the second half was fucking sweet . Also a very important plot pint happened, but we'll never get to see it due to lolFOX.

Overall: *8.5/10*

Gonna finish Firefly tomorrow, and the day after watch Serenity.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2013)

*Mad Men Pilot*- That was actually pretty damn good for a pilot. Usually most pilots are meh or just get you interested. Plot is good, characters are interesting(and dicks).

Score: *7.3/10*

Now to compare with Boardwalk Empire's pilot & see which I watch first.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2013)

*Show:* Psych
*Episode Title:* _"Pilot"_
*Episode:* S01E01 
*Rating:* 8

A thumbs up. I enjoyed the first episode quite a lot, the actor who plays Gus was hilarious. The dynamic between him and the lead actor was pretty fun to watch. The best scenes was of the two actors working together, I wasn't as interested when Spencer was by himself.


----------



## Majinsaga (Sep 24, 2013)

*Show:* Breaking Bad
*Episode Title:* _"Granite State"_
*Episode:* S05E15
*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 24, 2013)

*Show:* Sleepy Hollow
*Episode Title:* "Blood Moon"
*Episode Number:* S01E02
*Rating:* 8/10

It was a good follow-up to the pilot. We got to learn more about the characters and more new characters and concepts were introduced as well.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2013)

*Show:* Parks and Recreation
*Episode Title:* _"Rock Show"_
*Episode:* S01E06 
*Rating:* 8.5

Blazed through the first season yesterday. I kept hearing good things about the series so I decided to jump in, fantastic cast to be honest. So far I find the majority of characters interesting. The 6th episode was pretty good despite ending somewhat abruptly, probably my third favorite episode of the season.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 12, 2013)

Show: Misfits
Episode Number: S01E06
Rating: 10/10

It's funny.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2013)

Stringer said:


> *Show:* Psych
> *Episode Title:* _"Pilot"_
> *Episode:* S01E01
> *Rating:* 8
> ...



Hope you kept up with that. Episode 2 is one of my favorites of the show, and Season 2 is pretty much flawless.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh certainly, I'm currently on the thirteenth episode. Wish I could catch up faster tho, especially considering the number of seasons there are. Speaking of -- how would you rank the following seasons?

Yea the second episode is a fun watch, much better than the pilot. I like Shawn considerably better than before as well. So far I think my favorite eps in the first season are the Astronomer case (10th ep), the ring case (3rd ep), speed-dating case (11th ep), Spellmaster case (2nd ep) and the weatherman case (12th ep).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd rank the seasons:

2
4
3
1
First half of 5
6
Second half of 5

Haven't seen all of season 7 yet. 



I'd say the best episode, overall, is Season 3, episode 4, "The Greatest adventure in the History of Basic Cable." I'm still blown away by it, and it has everything that makes Psych great.

The seasons...

Season 1: The show is finding itself, and so you'll have truly brilliant and perfect episodes like "Spellingg Bee" and "From the Earth to the Starbucks," you don't really reach the heights of later seasons.

Season 2: Perfect. Everything worked.

Season 3: Contains the best episode the show has ever made, but also some truly godawful boring episodes. I won't name them; I don't want to give you any prejudice going in, but some were really boring.

Season 4: Seasons 3 and 4 are extremely close in quality, but I only see one episode of Season 4 that I would say was truly boring, and the second half was fantastic. A really amazing finale, too.

Season 5: Started well, and in fact the first half of it added a lot of depth to the show. The mid-season finale was hilarious, one of the best episodes the show's done. The second half was pretty much dreadful, bad enough to make me question whether I wanted to watch the show anymore.

Season 6: Not really that great, but much better than Season 5.

Season 7: Had a very busy schoolyear, so I'm hoping to catch up on it this winter.

Season 8: Make sure you catch up, because this is probably the final season.


I'll get Detective in here to bring his expertise as well.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice, seems like I have much to look forward to.

Thanks for the summary

I will try to catch up before season 8 starts so I can join in on the fun in the discussion thread.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2013)

American Horror Story S3 E1:  B+


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2013)

Blacklist Episode 4:  B+


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

*Detective Conan - "Holmes Freak Murder Case"*

The subplot of Heiji deducing Conan's identity is the only worthwhile reason to check out this case (assuming you're not distracted by the fact that Heiji utilizes clues that should have been evident to the more pedestrian minds of characters like Ran).

2.5/5


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2016)

Show: Doctor Who
Episode Title: "The Mind Robber"
Episode: S06E06-E10
Rating: 8/10

Zoe and Jamie's repeated insistence on running headfirst into trouble and their consistently forgetting that the monsters in this story are fueled by their belief in them occasionally got on my nerves, but "The Mind Robbers" compensates with a creative premise and a lot of creepy and memorable images (like the Part 1 cliffhanger where the TARDIS blowing up is followed by a dreamlike/nightmarish sequence of the crew floating through a void, or the Doctor having to recreate Jamie's face -- and messing up.) The crew's interactions with fictional characters like Rapunzel and Gulliver were fun as well.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 6, 2016)

I completely forgot about this thread 

should get back to posting reviews


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2016)

Show: Billions
Episode Title: _''The Conversation''_
Episode: S01E12 - Season finale
Rating: 8.5/10

Frankly I was about to drop the series altogether, somewhere around _ep.8_ I  decided to keep watching just to have a complete informed opinion on the season. But surprisingly enough this episode had an upswing in quality, kinda came out of the left field because up that point the writing only kept getting worse. The lead up to the conversion between Chuck and Axel was handled well save a few mishaps. Made the verbal confrontation at the end all the more satisfying. Wish they were both this good at playing each other most of the time, cause throughout this season their decision-making got me scratching my head more than a few times.

But anyways, the actor that plays Lonnie Watley was really good this ep... first time I've seen him in anything but his face is oddly familiar. He keeps rising to the occasion whenever he gets the spotlight, I def want more of him next season.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2016)

Show: The Twilight Zone
Episode Title: "Dust"
Episode: S02E12
Rating: 6/10

What's overall a pretty mediocre episode is redeemed by a powerful ending. The clunky exposition and unbearable character played by Thomas Gomez (who insists on cackling maniacally in every scene regardless of how little sense it makes) distract from the episode's portrayal of a cynical town thirsting for the blood of a regretful child killer. But, the final scene that quickly turns from laughable to heart-wrenching thanks to Vladimir Sokoloff's character begging for his son's life in front of the town compensates a lot. Coupled with an ending that merely hints at divine intervention in one of the episode's more subtle moments makes this one worth checking out.

Show: The Twilight Zone
Episode Title: "The Trouble with Templeton"
Episode: S02E09
Rating: 8/10

Brian Aherne as Templeton totally carries the episode with his performance. That, plus a clever and really emotionally effective twist on the show's familiar formula of "man returns to past to learn to embrace future" makes this a winner for sure.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 20, 2016)

Show: Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt 
Episode : S02E09
Rating: 10/10

It's funny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

*Show: * Billions
*Episode Title: * YumTime
*Episode:* S01E3
*Rating* 5.0

I dunno, the show hasn't reeled me in yet. It bit heavy on the cliches and not as funny as it tries to be.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2016)

Show: New Girl
Episode: S05E15

A-plot was jess trying to buy a car from a chauvinist salesman and having to use nick as her fake husband "jeff day", B-plot was winston dating a weirdo prankster who kept freaking cece and schmidt out. funny moments, but an average episode at best. the character traits being riffed on were nick's overconfidence and winston's obsession with pranks, and how easily they both get in over their heads, and there have been way better episodes joking about those traits


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2016)

New Girl S05E17 & S05E18

amazing

amazing


----------



## Taylor (May 3, 2016)

Orphan Black
S04EP03
Cant say a bad word about this show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sassy (May 21, 2016)

*Sense 8 - Episode 11:* Trippy as fuck and definitely hooked from beginning to end of it. Kinda hoping and wishing their will be a second season.

*Supernatural Season 10- Episide 17:* Werid but also interesting, hating and I mean hating the condescending tone of Crowley Mother. 

*How I met Your Mother( Rewatching) Episide 10 Season 4:* I don't think I'll ever stop watching an episode or two of this show, it's a favorite for a reason, although finale of the end of the show was shit still I'll rewatch it from time to time.


----------



## Sassy (May 21, 2016)

^Rated seven on the two bottoms and 10 on the top, damn thing won't let me edit.


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 1, 2016)

Person of Interest Season 5 Episode 09 "Sotto Voice"
Person of Interest Season 5 Episode 10 "The Day The World Went Away"
10/10
Just watch the show already. Only 3 episodes left till what looks like to be the series finale. The writers are not holding back, its going to be awesome.

The Flash Season 2 Episode 23 - "The Race of his life"
Barry has lost his mind. Does the events of this episode basically reboot the show? Will this episode affect Legends and Arrow? Will they somehow use this to bring Supergirl to the Arrowverse?
At the very least I'm interested in what the writers are going to do next season.

Daredevil - Season 1 
Very surprised by how good this show is.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

All of these are episodes of _The Twilight Zone:
_
The Eye of the Beholder - 8/10
The Lateness of the Hour - 5/10
The Obsolete Man - 9/10
Two - 6/10
Nothing in the Dark - 10/10
A Piano in the House - 7/10
The Last Rites of Jeff Myrtlebank - 6/10
I Sing the Body Electric - 4/10
The Old Man in the Cave - 8/10
Mr. Garrity and the Graves - 5/10


----------



## Stringer (Jan 7, 2017)

I picked up Netflix’s Easy and Black Mirror like a week ago, just gonna review seasons as I go along

*Show*: Black Mirror
*Season*: 1 _(episode 1 to 3)_
*Overall Rating*: 7/10

Loved the creativity in the first episode. The social commentary made on the sensationalism rampant in our media and how easily it's exploited was done well. Was hilarious how the population sided with the Prime Minister at first but halfway through the episode they were all on board to see him fuck a pig on live television. Brillant.

Didn't enjoy the two following episodes as much tbh, too depressing for my liking _(especially when compared to the pilot)_. But I'll stay with it because I like the themes.

*Spoiler*: _eps_ 



Ep 1: 9/10
Ep 3: 7/10
Ep 2: 6.5/10




*Show*: Easy
*Season*: 1 _(episode 1 to 8) _
*Overall Rating*: 7/10

An anthology series with themes that vary a lot from episode to episode, and so does the quality unfortunately. As such there were inevitably characters I wanted to spend more time with but couldn’t given the format. The humor in some eps just wasn't effective or had characters that lacked substance, that's an issue when you tackle subjects that might be considered boring for some if you don't take an interesting angle. This is something the showrunners must work on for future seasons. But for the most part it was engaging.

Despite being an anthology it had moments were some of those characters’ lives intertwined, it was done casually and in a way that felt very organic, particularly towards the end. I liked that little touch. Episodes ranking:

*Spoiler*: _eps_ 



Ep 2: 8.5/10
Ep 5: 8/10
Ep 7: 7/10
Ep 4: 7/10
Ep 8: 7/10
Ep 3: 6.5/10
Ep 1: 6/10
Ep 6: 4/10 _(Orlando bloom and Malin Akerman... __)_


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Big Little Lies Ep2: Serious Mothering - B.

I'm enjoying this series so far.

In the first episode we learn that a murder has taken place.  And through interviews with other characters we start to learn a little bit about the people of interest.  

It isn't really my bag since it focuses on mothers of elementary school kids.  And I will admit that the characters all seem pretty unlikable.  But it's a well made series with a very famous cast.  (Reese Witherspoon has been the standout through two episodes.)

Another thing that I really like is the setting.  Monterey, California.  I have a connection to the place and it definitely boosts everything and makes me more interested.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 9, 2017)

I finally finished re-watching all 4 seasons of *Samurai Jack*, in the nick of time for the 5th season's premiere this Saturday. So pumped for this one 

The show actually aged well, the sound design in particular was still as impressive as ever. Notably in the 3rd, 4th, and the much weaker season #2 _(sound design was pretty much the highlight of that season for me)_. Tartakovsky also kept refining the characterization of his cast as seasons rolled in -- his _''villains of the week''_ were no longer just throw away characters, a good number of them leave a significant mark on the show and the viewer despite their limited screentime.

*Season Rankings:*
Season 4 – 9/10
Season 3 – 8.5/10
Season 1 – 7.5/10
Season 2 – 6.5/10

*Fav characters who appear at different stages of the series apart from Jack and Aku:*
The Scotsman (that's an obvious one)
Princess Mira
X9 (lean mean and all machine )
The Guardian

now my body's ready for season 5, bring it on


----------



## Jessica (Mar 24, 2017)

*Show:* Chasing UFOs
*Episode:* S01E08
*Title:* Alien Baby Farm
*Rating:* 1/10

I don't even like this show and I find it to be so stupid, but I can't stop watching it. 

At least I'm all done since it looks like it was cancelled after eight episodes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

Westworld ep 2: B+


----------



## -Z- (Mar 26, 2017)

Samurai Jack - Season 5 - Episode 3: 4/5


----------



## Mael (Mar 27, 2017)

Samurai Jack - S5 E3 - I'm giving 4.5/5.

I'm giving it this because there was not a ton of time wasting and while the wolf/Jack parallel was a bit too on the nose I think it was one great transition after the next.  Plus the flashbacks, demon Jack, and Jack going absolutely savage on the Daughters was the Tartakovsky I've been long waiting for.


----------



## o2dznuts (Jun 10, 2017)

Wynonna Earp

S 2  Ep.1

8/10 for a cheesey beginning


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Blood Drive E1: C.

Weird show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

Preacher Season 2

I've seen the first two episodes and both were epic and hilarious at the same time.

Saint of Killers is Acnologia/Yammy tier with all those missing shots. 

he's like Dwayne Wade who can't get a basket on a seasons finals lmao


----------



## TGM (Jul 13, 2017)

So I just finished the new Netflix series GLOW, which I found to be a whole lotta fun. For those curious, here's my full review of the series: Link removed


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2017)

All I know is that Alison Brie gets naked in the first ep.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel Season 1: A.

Best show of the year.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 25, 2018)

*Lupin III Part V*: _Episode 1 to 4 (of 12)
overall rating: 9.5/10
_
This is shapping up to be another slam dunk for the Lupin series, they've been delivering some high quality material since returning back in 2012. The highlight of Part IV so far for me has definitely been the comedy -- the storyline's great but it's the comedy that's really got me glued to the screen. I mean like, some scenes legit got me laughing outfloud.

Most of those scenes involved the young tech girl. Makes me hope they keep her around so she becomes the crew's Radical Edward. But who am I kidding, they'll prolly kill her off or something. 

If I'm honest to myself though, the team might be too OP if she's made a permanent member.

Oh and yeah, you got Fujiko being a THOT as per usual. On one hand I'm not too fond of her character; on the other; she's really got a _fine_ ass...
*It's so damn conflicting!!!*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

American Horror Story Apocalypse e1: 7/10.

Pretty good.  Most seasons of AHS start strong though.

I'm dying to see the Coven characters again.  Going to have to wait another week though I guess.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 13, 2018)

*Castle Rock*: _s01e10: *3/10*_

An awful finale to a continuously disappointing season, that started off well and interesting, but went on a rapid fall of quality along the way.


----------



## mali (Sep 18, 2018)

one summer- episode 5 (7/10)

im not sure why icky had to die, seemed a bit excessive. billys sexuality is left up in the air, even though the previous episodes were approaching ben-hur levels of queer subtext (well, not so "sub" considering what kidder told billy after he was confronted by him on account of all the "withholding of information"). its a shame that such a lovely show concluded in such haste. also i cackled at the humorous dichotomy of "corrupt inner-city coppers/quaint rural peacekeeper"; they even wrote in (optimistic) a few benevolent words  for the welsh officer to mince over while the evil liverpudlian officer laid in to kidder with body shots.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Purge Episode 3:  B.

Pretty compelling stuff.  We have a bit of a lesbian relationship brewing.  Purgers and purgees are developing their characters.  And you can just tell that a lot of people will be different after the night ends.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

American Horror Story Apocalypse E2:  C.

This was a bit of a disappointment.  It was a pedestrian effort.  We had a couple of surprises.  And a major death.

But I still want to know where the fucking coven is!

Episode three preview was promising though.  I’m in for another week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

American Horror Story Apocalypse:  A-

It was an exciting and game changing episode.

I do have a lot of questions though to be honest.  Almost all of the characters we have been following were killed via poisoned apples during this episode.  And this was planned out by Michael. For what purpose though?

Not to worry.  The witches finally revealed themselves.  They resurrected three dead characters and they are going to be the focus of the next episode.

I'm thrilled to have Emma Roberts back in particular.  Her Madison Montgomery is a fantastic bitch character.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

Glad season two of Mrs Maisel is here finally.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

Maniac first two episodes:  B+

I like what I have seen so far.  I also should admit that I have no idea where the plot is going.


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2019)

Sex education episode 8 7/10 
Not a fan of the bully who is just sexually repressed trope and nor do I care for the subsequent redemption arc if a season two is made. It's a great show nonetheless.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 25, 2019)

Last night's episode of The Orville. I think maybe 7/10? I liked it a lot, but there were a lot of weird inconsistencies with the plot, and I'm not sure why they didn't tell the people on the planet that the constellations look different on other planets and that Bortus and Kelly shouldn't have been prosecuted since the stars don't look the same on other worlds as they do on that one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Killing Eve s2 e1:  B

Set up episode.  Some good humor in there.  Fun to revisit these characters.


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2019)

The Orville season 2 finale. 

9/10, it was very good. I normally don't like alternate timeline kinda stuff, but The Orville does it in a fun way.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 12, 2019)

I tried to watch the first episode of Netflix's Sex Education (don't know, don't care if it's an actual Netflix original). I'm never subjecting myself to any other sex teen series, ever again. The first 30 seconds were revolting enough and it only kept getting worse. As to why I did that? Because Netflix keeps shoving these teen and sex TV series in my face (Bonding, Riverdale, 13 Reasons Why, etc.), so I decided to see what exactly is Netflix trying to brainwash its viewers with. People need to resist this.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

Don’t know what episode it was.  But the last Killing Eve was great.

Villanelle seems like she is playing everyone.  But maybe Eve will surprise us??


----------



## mycomics007 (May 30, 2019)

I watched last manga episode is tama kick at mangazuki. This is one of the best show.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2019)

Succession 1x1,  5/10

The premise already sounded boring, but I gave it a try because I thought it might be like a corporate Game of Thrones. A ruthless battle of wits, where everyone tries to crush the competition through the most vile plans.

What I got? A whiny daddy's boy complaining that he won't get to rule the company as early as he thought and a bunch of people kissing the patriarch's ass . I was also annoyed by this guy who laughs in every scene he is in, like a damn hyena.

Maybe it gets better later, who knows. But the first episode did a bad job at hooking me in and making me want to come back. Everything was too... normal, like I'm just watching a regular business day in a rich family's life.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 4, 2019)

The Outpost - A Crown for A Queen.

B+

I do love this show.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

I watched the pilot for Treadstone after Smackdown.  I was entertained.  And more importantly, I am curious now.

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

AHS 1984 E2:  7/10.

Pretty good.  Some good twists.  Really liked Brooke’s backstory including the wedding.

Thought the hitchhiker being a ghost was a little weird.

But all in all. I am very interested.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

AHS 1984 E3:  B

I like this show so far.  I’m a little concerned that this season might be derailed by too many storylines.  Every character has major secrets and every character has an angle.. and it seems like things could get really messy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 1, 2019)

Carnival Row 1x2 

You know, I considered quitting the series when I realized everything is an allegory for leftist politics. I particularly take offense at how it equates strict immigration policies with wanting minorities to be killed and brutalized. That's not the point. 

But it's one of those lefty works that manage to keep me hooked in despite the politicking, which is no small feat. I'm pretty invested in watching Vignette survive in a place where fairies are the pariah of society and l look forward to getting more lore on the fantasy races.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 16, 2019)

The Mandalorian ep 2

 8/10

Overall an entertaining episode.
There was more humor on this one which is great.
Like usuall the visuals,scenery, ost where all on point.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2019)

Blindspot 1x8

I was having a good time until this scene came up where a character starts talking about the importance of abortion and Planned Parenthood.

Jesus. Fucking. Christ. Is it too much to ask for there to be ONE series that doesn't preach leftist politics?

Do all of them have to be used as a political billboard?

The Boys had scenes promoting Feminism. The entirety of Carnival Row is an allegory for evil conservatives and immigration.  Definitely not gonna watch Batwoman.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 31, 2019)

Dare me episode 1

Cheerleading drama trash. Basically euphoria except less drugs and more cheerleaders in skimpy outfits. Some pretty hot girls tho. This is a @Rukia type of show. I rate this Rukia/10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Dare me episode 1
> 
> Cheerleading drama trash. Basically euphoria except less drugs and more cheerleaders in skimpy outfits. Some pretty hot girls tho. This is a @Rukia type of show. I rate this Rukia/10.


I saw five minutes.  Was very intrigued.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I saw five minutes.  Was very intrigued.


of course you would be. this show screams Rukia


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 30, 2020)

The outsider on HBO first four eps

First two are great, HBO has another winner.

Then it becomes a dean koontz story.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 11, 2020)

I started watching Van Hellsing, but dropped it in the first 5 minutes. The vampires are basically portrayed as zombies and that is really lame.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2020)

I have started watching Dickinson.  It’s kind of a weird show.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 24, 2020)

Locke and Key 1x8, 7/10

I don't wanna spoil anything, but this is gonna be Tyler when he finds out the truth:


----------



## Djomla (Mar 27, 2020)

Justified, s02 finale. Love this show. 9/10


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 5, 2020)

Blindspot 4x16

I was so sick of seeing everyone talk as if Jane and Remi were two separate individuals.

And I really thought the show was gonna stick with this bullshit 'till the end. So when Borden basically said "Uh... no. It's all you", I was like:




And now her development is complete. She remembers everything AND accepts her past.


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 27, 2020)

Rewatched GOT season 4 in the weekend. 

Two Swords: 8/10
The Lion And The Rose: 10/10
Breaker Of Chains: 7/10
Oathkeeper: 8/10
First Of His Name: 8.5/10
Laws Of Gods And Men: 10/10
Mockingbird: 9/10
The Mountain and The Wiper: 10/10
The Watchers On The Wall: 10/10
The Children: 10/10

Best Game Of Thrones season, period. If only season 8 would had been like this....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2020)

Vikings 2x5  5/10

I'm sorry, but what cuckery is this? Lagertha meets Aslaug again and she is all sweet and smiling?

No resentment towards the woman who shamelessly walked into her home and destroyed what she had?

Even worse, she greeted the kids that Aslaug had with Ragnar.

But I know what this is. "WoMeN mUsT sTaNd ToGeThEr". Even when they screw each other, apparently.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 10, 2020)

Vikings 2x10, 8/10

When will the good guys in this series learn their lesson and fucking stop sparing the enemy's family?

Spare Siggy: She constantly schemes against them

Spare king Horik's daughters: They go and kill Ragnar's sons.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2020)

Stargate SG-1 S1 ep 1-5
It is good but it wasnt mean tp be marathoned lmao

Old series has this episodic format that makes their story went nowhere


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2020)

I just finished watching Dark. And well... this was the ending, I suppose.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 1, 2020)

Pandemic Special was awesome.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 12, 2020)

Finished Justified. Man, that was fun.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 24, 2020)

Finished Ted Lasso. It was quite a fun.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2020)

@Mider T 
i finished S1 raised by wolves

i rate it : the fuck, mind blown

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> i finished S1 raised by wolves
> 
> i rate it : the fuck, mind blown


That was quick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That was quick


well the project got postponed, i am alone to watch over the house/warehouse we rent. so i have plenty time to spend.

tho tbh i have things i should have done tho. some reports i havent touch.

btw is there any other recommendation? 

is falling skies got better? i mean o kinda stop at s2 or 3 ish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (Jan 7, 2021)

Finale of HBO’s _Chernobyl_.

10/10

It was a phenomenal show in general.

Edit:

Pilot for _Invincible_ on Amazon Prime.

8/10

Pretty good start. The animation is good. Also, the art style reminds me of Young Justice, which is a very good thing.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 13, 2021)

Just finished two seasons of Trollhunters. It is a fun show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2021)

I have been watching Dr Death. It is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Dr Death 1-8: B.

good series. Very effective since I have been researching the doctor it was based on.  Additionally, I know it was effective because I am furious with Baylor Medical Center.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 23, 2021)

Finished 3below. It is okay, but step back from Trollhunters. Aliens just don't mix with magic and trolls. 

Saw the first episode of Wizards. Hell yeah, Jim is back.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 25, 2021)

*Only Murders in the Building (2021)*
This mystery dramedy about a trio of sad sack oddballs who bond over their shared love of true crime podcasts (particularly one resembling Serial produced by Cindy Canning (Tina Fey)) while solving a mystery close to home managed to be a pleasant surprise given the fact I happened to merely stumble upon it with little in the way of expectations.

Our somewhat pathetic and quirky antiheroes unite to solve the murder of one of the tenants in their apartment complex, and while the three of them center the story (with Martin Short stealing the show from a solid Steve Martin and a surprisingly capable performance by Selena Gomez), things unravel into a complex web of connections and motives straight out of Agatha Christie.

Needless to say, I enjoyed it and while it wasn't perfect (the identity of the killer became a little to obvious past a certain point), I can only hope the second season can live up to the first.

Also, minor spoiler, but once again, Steve Martin manages to find .

P.S. As you may have guessed based on two of the leading cast members, it's an evolution of the trio established by the Martins in _ ¡Three Amigos!_, although there's a much greater sense of melancholy that permeates this tale.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 14, 2021)

Succession - EP1. It's a promising start. Will watch it. 

Kim's Convenience - fun little sitcom


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

Djomla said:


> Finished 3below. It is okay, but step back from Trollhunters. Aliens just don't mix with magic and trolls.
> 
> Saw the first episode of Wizards. Hell yeah, Jim is back.



Have you watched the movie, it has wizards, trolls, and aliens. It's called Trollhunters: Rise of The Titans


----------



## Djomla (Nov 25, 2021)

SaiyanSupreme57 said:


> Have you watched the movie, it has wizards, trolls, and aliens. It's called Trollhunters: Rise of The Titans



Yes.


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

Djomla said:


> Yes.


I feel like they should make more because the movie ended on a cliffhanger


----------

